# found a camera in my mom's house



## monticore (Oct 28, 2012)

hi guys, i found an old pentax ME super in my mom's house and few lenses just trying to gauge value of it.

case included

bushnell 1:28 F 135mm
pentax-m 1:2 50mm 
takumar 1:28  28mm

vivitar zoom thyristor 5200 flash

pentax me winder
life photo handbook
all manuals, indluing warrantee card

all mint.

i was thinking about playing around with it but i was don;t want to affect it's value if it is worth a bit. i don;t think it was ever used since it was purchased in 1984 , would there need to be some issues with a camera that old sitting ina case?

cory


----------



## timor (Oct 28, 2012)

Check with eBay.


----------



## Skidmark (Oct 28, 2012)

Unscrew the little round cover on the bottom with a coin, check to see the batteries have been removed ( hopefully there are none in there if it's been sitting that long ) put in some fresh batteries and film and try it out. Pushing the shutter button halfway down operates the meter. The dial on top will let you set it for how you want to shoot, when it's set to auto, you have to push the white button on the dial to turn it out of auto. Have fun!


----------



## compur (Oct 29, 2012)

monticore said:


> hi guys, i found an old pentax ME super in my mom's house and few lenses just trying to gauge value of it.



Please provide a photo and the address of your mom's house so that we may ascertain its value.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 29, 2012)

compur said:


> monticore said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys, i found an old pentax ME super in my mom's house and few lenses just trying to gauge value of it.
> ...



My thought exactly! Good one compur! OP---please, make sure and show the roof, and any moss or other roof issues that might exist with the house!!!


----------



## timor (Oct 29, 2012)

A lot of found cameras lately. Every day almost.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 29, 2012)

I wonder if his mum is fit


----------



## IanG (Oct 29, 2012)

compur said:


> monticore said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys, i found an old pentax ME super in my mom's house and few lenses just trying to gauge value of it.
> ...



You want to go rob her ?

Just joking. However an idea of location - country and region is useful. Values/prices do vary. It's not worth much though even here in the UK where sales prices are a bit higher than the US.

A lot depends on the condition but even mint it's not worth more than $100, I've bought better for that and all boxed as new.

Having said that selling the items separately could fetch far more.

Ian


----------



## gsgary (Oct 29, 2012)

If there had been a Pentax 85mmF1.4 in the mix that would have made a big difference


----------



## panblue (Oct 31, 2012)

timor said:


> A lot of found cameras lately. Every day almost.



 this is fine with me!


----------

